# 4 Different Surgeries



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it just me or does life just always try to stack the cards against me? I'm looking at double ankle surgery to repair a completely fused left ankle and a partially fused right ankle, talk about the shittiest of luck, but it is really cool to see the x-rays and look at the obvious bone spurs. This will be the 4th non-snowboard related surgery in my life. (will upload pictures by June when I get the operation.)


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck. I've had surgery on both ankles to remove burn spurs, chips and scar tissue from major sprains from basketball. Fused ankles sounds a bit gnarlier than that :laugh: The surgeries just come with doing the things I enjoy so fuck it, I'm not gonna sit on the couch all day. Luckily no serious injuries in 20 years of skiing and 1 year of boarding so far *knock on wood*


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

double suck...with rehab how long are the docs predicting you're laid up?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Is it just me or does life just always try to stack the cards against me?



There are people far worse off than you. Cheer up


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

BigAL that's how you hurt your ankles...got to be honest didn't think you looked like that.

Was the designer pissed you ruined their show?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

koi said:


> double suck...with rehab how long are the docs predicting you're laid up?


The doctor is giving me anywhere from 5-8 months so it looks like my next season could be over. *sobs violently*


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

at least you have a chance by the end of the season. several years ago i got hit by a van while i was in a crosswalk. it sucked, my first season in CO, i bought my epic local season pass on my bday (nov 1), and got hit nov 4...pass was useless.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

*That Came out of my Leg, Cool.*

*Viewer discretion is advised*

Well finally had my surgery today and currently experiencing a form of the "munchies" and eating $30 of Moo Shu (V). I couldn't believe _that_ was hiding in my ankle which is also the reason that backside spins hurt. 

It's about 2.5cm of bone and flesh, enjoy!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They let you take that home? Man. Talk about health code violation.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmnnnn, before you mentioned ot was 2.5 cm, I thought it looked a lot bigger. Hard to get any perspective in those shots. Where exactly was that located on/in your ankle?

I've had 2nd degree sprains mutiple times on both ankles. Ligaments have lots of calcium deposits from tears healing. On X-ray, it looks like I've got lots of buckshot in my foot! :laugh: I can feel a few of them just under the skin too. 

Im fortunate tho in that, that condition does not seem to cause me any discomfort. 

Wishing you a FULL & speedy recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

It actually was part of the ankle (I have my CT scan shots around somewhere) I has a literal fin sticking out of the posterior talus and a spur on the anterior that probably broke off when I crashed in March.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Argo said:


> They let you take that home? Man. Talk about health code violation.


They put it in a sealed sterile jar, so I guess it's okay, but then again it is Wisconsin, "We'd let you take your removed pancreas as a gift". LOL


----------



## tweaknoise (Oct 7, 2013)

What's the verdict from the doctor, they think getting those chunks out will help your ankles have more movement?

By the way the disclaimer was read waaaay after seeing the pictures  Glad they are blurry!

Better take that rehab seriously and you'll have a kickass time when you get back on your board! I've had my fare share of injuries and the time off gave me time to think and set my priorities straight. Have had the best seasons the seasons right after my injuries!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> They let you take that home? Man. Talk about health code violation.


I took my dog's testicles home after I helped neuter him...

Every time he acted up I would grab the jar, hold it up and say "These are MINE now, so listen up!"


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> What's the verdict from the doctor, they think getting those chunks out will help your ankles have more movement?


Right now it's looking good for me, but during surgery they had to move some tissue out of the way which stretched a nerve that controls sensation on the left side of the foot. Fortunately it wasn't cut and with good massages the nerve will be better. Looking at 4-6 weeks of PT and barred from getting back on the tramp for 2 months. My doctor t who is a rider as well (You know your doctor kicks ass when he/she snowboards) says I'll be riding again by December.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I took my dog's testicles home after I helped neuter him...
> 
> Every time he acted up I would grab the jar, hold it up and say "These are MINE now, so listen up!"


I like the fact that there are now two people on this forum who are delightfully evil.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

BigAL said:


> I like the fact that there are now two people on this forum who are delightfully evil.


Only two? 
Or are the others simply evil without being delightful about it?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

BigAL said:


> *That Came out of my Leg, Cool.*
> 
> _Viewer discretion is advised_
> 
> ...





BigAL said:


> *That Came out of my Leg, Cool.*
> 
> _Viewer discretion is advised_
> 
> ...


So the sequel you've all been waiting for has finally come. 9 years later and more aggressive bone growths hit the ankle with one wrapping around a tendon in my foot. Hopefully this won't turn into a trilogy but 2 weeks post op and walking better than ever


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

BigAL said:


> So the sequel you've all been waiting for has finally come. 9 years later and more aggressive bone growths hit the ankle with one wrapping around a tendon in my foot. Hopefully this won't turn into a trilogy but 2 weeks post op and walking better than ever
> View attachment 164878


Damn that’s a lot of crap they got out of there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Epic thread revival! Holy crap glad they got those out


----------



## YawgooBread (2 mo ago)

Sorry to hear about that. Heal up, take PT seriously, and I am sure you'll be back out there!


----------

